# Please point me in the right direction



## mschumann (Jan 26, 2008)

Hello, I was doing some research tonight on the career opportunities for a certified special police officer and fortunatly I stumbled apon this forum. Here's a little information about my current course of action in trying to break through in any shape or form in a career in law enforcement.

-Took the most recent Civil Service Exam and recieved a scoreband of 9. Placed 26th (tied) in my home town of Malden, 298 Reading, I forget where i am in Lynn and somewhere around 1200's for Boston.

- Currently enrolled in a EMT-B course and will be certified in June. Currently certified in CPR & AED for the professional Rescuer.

- I recently found a Special Police Officer Certification course that starts this coming Febuary. I am seriously considering taking this course but I am very unclear as to the career paths this certification will lead me to? Not quite sure if their are jobs available for SPO's and more importantly if a certification and experience as an SPO will aid me when hopefully being considered for a Police Officer position. 

Basically I am looking to start my career and im willing to do what ever it takes. Full time, part-time, crappy, unpaid volunteer I do not care. I have not had the time to read through all ofthe post on the forum here but i am assuming that people like myself post very similar threads seeking advice. If anyone could please point me in the right direction or give me any opinions about the SPO's or anything it would be deeply appreciated.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

1) Except for Malden, change your civil service preferences to the Transit Police and small towns.

2) EMT is nice, but very few departments give preference for it.

3) "Special Police Officer Certification" sounds like a scam to me. What is this training, and who is running it?

I always beat the same drum when asked "how do I become a cop";

Join a National Guard MP unit, which is almost guaranteed to be deployed. You'l have to spend a year+ in some third-world hellhole, but you'll come back with veteran's preference and be immediately available to the job market.


----------



## HOLLYROCK50 (Jan 21, 2008)

I started out as an SPO in Boston. I worked in Roxbury, Dorchester and Charlestown. I gained the vast ammount of my experience during that time and it helped me get a municipal job. As far as that class you mentioned. What you need to be an SPO is a reserve intermittent academy run by the MCJTC. It's like 160 hours of class time. I know that Boston requires at least that. Ask the people running the class if that is what it is.


----------



## dgove35 (Jan 26, 2008)

small town applications work well, I know for a fact the town of Wellesley is always hiring....ALWAYS


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

dgove35 said:


> small town applications work well, I know for a fact the town of Wellesley is always hiring....ALWAYS


Which should tell you something.......


----------



## mschumann (Jan 26, 2008)

thanks for the input and keep it coming... Im happy i found this forum because it seems that everyone (who isnt police) acts like a know it all and it hard to get good information/ advice.

all i know about this specific spo program is that it is a rule 400 (what ever that is) and the guy running it told me that if i get hired by the city of boston r a security company than i would take another test to become 400a??? If that makes any sence? 

As an outsider I can definitly see with experience as a SPO could possibly help someone get on a regular police department. Im still a little unclear as to what a SPO actually is? I have a few questions

a. what are SPO's and what do they exactly do?

b. Are there alot of SPO jobs out there? 

c. Whats the pay like?

Im just curious because for my situation right now it is a pretty steep price for the course and i am paying it 100% out of pocket. I just want to know if this is worth it and will this help me gain valiable experience that will help me move up the ladder.

Thanks Again


----------



## Kem25 (Aug 7, 2007)

"Join a National Guard MP unit, which is almost guaranteed to be deployed. You'l have to spend a year+ in some third-world hellhole, but you'll come back with veteran's preference and be immediately available to the job market."

I am not knocking the army but I would suggest the Air National Guard....that way when you are deployed to the sandbox you will not be there eighteen months. But basically the point is this: How do I become a cop???? Join the military, obtain veterans preference and a job offer will follow.


----------

